# Male/ Female housing



## BaileyMeng (Feb 20, 2015)

I'm not wanting to put them in the same cage together. I have a cage that has two separate levels (the cage comes up to my chest) so it is very large and spacious. They wouldn't be able to see each other and I don't plan on letting them play together. I'm really just wanting to get another hedgehog because I enjoy their company. So would it be harmful for either the male or the female to keep them that close in the cage? Even though they wouldn't have access to each other ?


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

I haven't had any issues with male and females living side by side with a plastic wall in between them or on top of one another. I would really like to see your set up though so that we could help you decided whether or not it is safe for your hedgehogs. 

Hedgehogs are wonderful creatures and having more than one is possible. I really tried to keep with all girls because I was worried about something happening. But I do have a boy and its been fine too.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

They should be fine living in that arrangement. I always suggest that when getting a second hedgehog that you get one of the same sex of your current hedgehog. That way you will never have to worry about an escaped hedgehog getting into the other cage or them some way getting together and having a accidental breeding. Even if you have escape proof cages there have been cases of someone forgetting to latch a cage or someone else putting the wrong hedgehog into the wrong cage.


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

Actually what Nikki said about putting the hedgehog in the wrong cage has happened to me. At least it was my two girls who were once housed together. I heard some huffing but didn't think anything about it and when I went to feed them I found River and Rose together in Rose's igloo. My fiancee had gotten them mixed up and put River in the wrong cage. :roll: I always, always put Winter away now though. My girls are past the age where if they were to get preggers they would have severe complications.


----------



## sakitnyatudisini (Apr 4, 2015)

DesireeM81 said:


> Actually what Nikki said about putting the hedgehog in the wrong cage has happened to me. At least it was my two girls who were once housed together. I heard some huffing but didn't think anything about it and when I went to feed them I found River and Rose together in Rose's igloo. My fiancee had gotten them mixed up and put River in the wrong cage. :roll: I always, always put Winter away now though. My girls are past the age where if they were to get preggers they would have severe complications.


so sweet whitern!!! I like it


----------

